# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Transformation ATL de BPMN vers RdP

## sacha33

Bonjour,

Je dois implmenter un mta-modles de BPMN et de rseaux de Petri en ATL, en implmentant la correspondance entre ces deux langages de modlisation.

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe des plugins de transformation directe entre ces deux langages ? J'ai lu et trouv pas mal d'articles parlant de ce genre de transformation, surtout BPMN2PNML, mais introuvable comme outil ou plugin sur internet.

Sinon j'aimerais avoir une ide de dbut pour commencer  utiliser ATL (les mta-modles de BPMN et rseaux de Petri existent mais pas ensemble).

Merci pour votre lecture.

----------

